

Cyprus may raise bank confiscation to 25% on uninsured deposits (&gt€100,000) - uvdiv
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/23/business/global/cyprus-bailout-vote.html?pagewanted=all

======
uvdiv
_(Who do you report bugs to on HN? In titles, the character " >" is silently
erased: you need to manually enter the HTML entity "&gt". This can't be
intended behavior! (Apologies for being off-topic, I really don't know.))_

